# frank please...



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

have you ever seen a pygo like this? dc piranha just got him do you know what river he comes from? looks almost like the nat i had years ago with gold flake scales and a bright orange belly and steel blue back..huge teeth and mean as hell. this looks like a tern but it has GOLD scales and the owner assures me that its this gold in person he JUST put him in the tank in this pic too so im wonderingw hat his color will be when he is acclimated and eating well. and he is supposedly only around 4 inches...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Rbp


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i know its a nat i was just wondering if he has seen this variation before


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

this is what they look like when they lose there colors


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

its only 4 inches long and ive seen p'slose their colors and they dont just get golden scales and a yellow throat like his has i think its just a really nice tern with gold scales


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for making this topic for me Jason. Yes he has gold bronze scales, and hes turning blackish smoke colour. His fins are almsot all chracole now, but yeh.. can you get back to me Frank, and tell me what river he came from, and whats his scietific name... thanks Dave


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i have 1 thats exactly like that one.. and he turns really really dark.. almost purple


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres more pics.. his body is getting a lil darker...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's juts a common red, maybe wild, not a ternetzi variant (it has red eyes, for a start...)
Color depends on mood/stress, water chemistry and diet, amongst other things - I think he'll get more color once he's properly acclimatized and starts to feel more at ease - he's probably pretty stressed right now due to the move...

I'm not sure where this belongs, but not here. So:
*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Duplicate post, but I'll let both remain.

Common P. nattereri. Keep in mind, if your fish is tank raised (internal exam is only sure way to find out, but requires killing fish) the body color, body shape, etc will be of no use. There is a link for information at the other post.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

agreed reg. p natt


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: its a plain old natt.
they are my favorite 
well one of my favorites


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

a skinny malnutrient rb


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Doesn't look skinny to me. I love the colour (or lack thereof) though.


----------



## kaleemthedream (Aug 6, 2004)

looks like a natt to me too


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

kaleemthedream said:


> looks like a natt to me too



Whats with you and the middle finger, every thread you post in has it. But it looks good









FROM HASTATUS:

This is a SCIENCE FORUM not the lounge. Please do not encourage. Thanks.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

kaleemthedream said:


> looks like a natt to me too


----------

